# 99291 and 99292



## bill2doc (Nov 7, 2011)

What is the rule if you are just over the time limit for both 99291 and a 92?   Example, sime spent 113min spent with pt.  Do you drop the extra min's?

Thanks


----------



## keke74 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello, 99291 is for the first 30-74 minutes & 99292 is for each additional 30 minutes. Refer to the Critical Care Code section in your CPT book. There is a Critical care table(Total Duration of Critical Care Codes) that lists the number of minutes for 99291 & 99292 and it tells you how many times you would list 99292 based on the time spent with pt. Time spent with pt in your case is 113 minutes so you would code 99291 once and 99292 twice.(105-134 minutes). Hope this helps!


----------



## bill2doc (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you so much...forgot about that table !


----------



## bolsen01 (Jan 10, 2020)

Doesn't 99292 also follow Medicare's Midpoint rule, must be 16 minutes or more to use? Or can you use if you are just 1 minute over the 99291 code?


----------

